# Looking for Player's



## Oaken25 (Aug 1, 2002)

I’m looking for a few players that might be interested in an online Forgotten Realms game. The area the players are to start will be decided when there are a few replies and people have some chars in mind. Also I would like any one playing to have a copy of the FRCS but if not that’s no problem either. I’m also looking for people who are more interested in character development thought also but there will be combat also. Email me at kuje589@hotmail.com if any one is interested.


----------



## omokage (Aug 1, 2002)

where?


----------



## Oaken25 (Aug 1, 2002)

What do you mean by Where?.....



			
				omokage said:
			
		

> *where? *


----------



## Blackwind (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd be interested in joining such a campaign.  I have a few questions: What days and times will we play?  Will we play on IRC or using some kind of software?  What level will we start at, and what options are available (what books are allowed, etc).  I usually DM, so I would love an opportunity to develop a complex and interesting character.  FR is great, I have the FRCS and the other FR books, except for Faiths and Pantheons.  As for a starting area, how about the Silver Marches?


----------



## Oaken25 (Aug 2, 2002)

**

I havent come up with a time or a day yet till i found some players, im free a lot of the time so i was leaving it up to them. The only three nights im not free are wendes and thurs and sat late at night, other wise im not picky on what books you want... being a collector if i dont have it i'll try to find the book myself or ask about the info some one wants to use. So as far as im concerned any and all books are open if they fit with a character some one wants to play. Only thing i might restrict at first is spellfire, unless some one can show that they can roleplay it well, havin all those organizations after you can become a pain.  Im pondering 1st or 2nd level depending on if there is any ECL races, also for hp's take max at 1st level then we'll talk for the others, because i use a house rule here if no one wants to roll they can get a certain number of HP's depending on the die for the class.  Also use 4d6 drop the lowest and then arrange to where ever. I was thinking maybe the sword coast or yeah the marches works also.

     I was thinking some program with a dicebot, either AIM, or IRC, or if any one knows another program that works also let me know. Any one who wants to chat about any ideas I can be found on AIM or MSN as kuje589 or kuje587 for yahoo.

Edit: Added a line.



			
				Blackwind said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested in joining such a campaign.  I have a few questions: What days and times will we play?  Will we play on IRC or using some kind of software?  What level will we start at, and what options are available (what books are allowed, etc).  I usually DM, so I would love an opportunity to develop a complex and interesting character.  FR is great, I have the FRCS and the other FR books, except for Faiths and Pantheons.  As for a starting area, how about the Silver Marches? *


----------



## Blackwind (Aug 2, 2002)

My schedule is open or at least informal most of the time too.  The only nights I wouldn't want are Friday and Saturday (these being somewhat sacred to me).  AIM is fine with me, since I use it all the time.

As for my character, I'm thinking either a Sun Elf wizard or a Moon Elf druid.  I enjoy starting at 1st level but if others want to use races with ECLs I have no ojbection to starting higher.  Really anywhere in FR is fine with me, but the Silver Marches book just came out so I thought it might be fun to use.

My AIM name is CSCordry.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2002)

*I'll bite!*

I would love to play I'll send you an e-mail today.


----------



## omokage (Aug 2, 2002)

Oaken25 said:
			
		

> *What do you mean by Where?.....*




sorry, didn't see the "online" part.


----------



## Oaken25 (Aug 2, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> sorry, didn't see the "online" part. *





No problem, was just confused for a bit there.


----------



## Default Name Player (Aug 2, 2002)

Just sent an email, if you're still looking for players 

As for playing on-line, I recommend either WebRPG or OpenRPG. Both are pretty good programs, although I think WebRPG requires a subscription to get the full use of the program.


----------



## Evil Gnome (Aug 15, 2002)

I'll bite too

Githzerai Freak on aim  Jeefit@hotmail.com

I'll recreate my most recent NWN character 

btw y not a point buy?
much simpler, 

 I'll be making a gnomish barbarian that hails from anaraouch


----------



## Laveral (Aug 15, 2002)

Dependinge night I might be able to play.  I would think Monday night for an online game would be best for me. I canplay anything, but if we do it in the Siver Marches I will probably play a barbarian. 
My AIM is Luverrell.


----------

